# If you don't like something, it's okay to say it. Period.



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2011)

We can handle it.
Didn't wanna put Dan Jay nor Moog in the title. But that's what I'm talking about. And I know we've been down this road before. But it's worth renewing every year or so I think.

This is the kind of forum I want. THAT is just my preference, (and it's Frederick's show to a great extent, and you can all disagree and I'll perhaps come around.)

But in my opinion, Dan Jay did nothing wrong. And much more importantly, he did nothing that would lower VI-Control. 

It was MAYBE hurtful to many. It brought very little to the table. But it didn't bring zero. It brought a dissenting view. It's fine. You put yourself out there, you take what you get, the community discusses it and weighs it out, able to adjudicate itself. It can discount an off the cuff, "It all sounds like ass."

I've only listened to a couple of the demos. I haven't heard anything I liked so far. So what? It's just me. Maybe just me on a Tuesday. I already own and freaking LOVE the lib, so it doesn't mean anyone shouldn't buy it. But maybe that's the result? That people keep their 100 bucks? Ultimately, I'm saying, with all the love and respect in the world for everyone involved, "tough." That's unfortunate, but it's the way the cookie crumbles, and a net good. Because the credibility here also moved, I hope and expect, a lot of copies.

(Hell, I posted my own absolutely crappy demo on here. My demo sucked like crazy, but I wanted to show the product ASAP and say how excited I was to just make something with it. It's inspiring and wonderful, as DJ and I said over and over.)

We have to be able to take it here. That's why VI-C is better than elsewhere. I'm sure it's a hassle for Frederick to walk this line, and we have to make it easier for him, not more hassle. Or we could lose it.

Holy crap I'm on a soap box. I could go back and edit, but I'm just gonna step off.


----------



## lux (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with what you say.

I once pointed out that the Omnisphere early demos were not sounding special for me and that with the money involved in the Spectrasonics bundle one could have bought dozens of different synths, engines and sample libraries.I was almost killed for that. 

Also, in all sincerity this operation mixes charity with something else. Nothing wrong, and still very (!) appreciable. But not a reason to bite to death a guy only because he said he wasnt impressed by the demos. Different if operation was releasing a product that everyone can enjoy. Actually to use this charity product you need to buy a full priced Omnisphere. 

I think spectrasonics actually gets lot of praising and free advertising on Vi Control. I'm sure it is deserved. 

Still a dissonant voice can be tolerated without starting a witch chase against it. Just say "ok, i can understand" and it is done. Veiling that under the "members will be hurt" is not exactly a good move here. On Vicontrol, members are hurt every day which comes. Its part of the game and the way we all learn and grow, i cant see a reason to stop it here.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2011)

Points taken, Jon.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Yes, I tend to agree as well. The thing is, Dan and Eric sorted it all out anyway - Dan clarified a perhaps over-hasty first post.
> 
> Of course people should be free to say they don't like something, even to the point where it makes them look daft. I'd prefer it if criticism could be said in a constructive and respectful way, but I'm fuzzy and soft like that*.
> 
> *usually.



I honestly don't think that Dan meant anything bad about his original post beyond that he just didn't dig it. Eric understandably has a lot of personal interest in this new library. This was a labor that is close to his heart. Eric in the past has taken a beating on some things and have always smiled it off( probably all the while looking at his bank statements =o ). This time he took it personally. Kind of like insulting someones child. You'll go down swinging before you let that happen!

But, I in no way think that Eric is going to be one of those that threatens VI or threatens to pull advertising, ect.....


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan Jay pulled a Charley Sheen on us...........
Propbably got an NFR out of the deal.


----------



## spectrum (Mar 30, 2011)

madbulk @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> We can handle it.
> Didn't wanna put Dan Jay nor Moog in the title. But that's what I'm talking about. And I know we've been down this road before. But it's worth renewing every year or so I think.
> 
> This is the kind of forum I want. THAT is just my preference, (and it's Frederick's show to a great extent, and you can all disagree and I'll perhaps come around.)


Sure...honesty is very important. I value that as much as everyone else here.

I really like to hear honest opinions, especially when they have some real feedback.

But as a forum member myself, I think I also have the right to challenge what I think is kind of a poor response.



> But in my opinion, Dan Jay did nothing wrong.


Really?

A harsh and hasty criticism of a charity project is pretty poor form in my opinion.

As it turns out, Dan actually did not listen to all the demos after all. He actually did like the ones I pointed out. So he was not telling the complete story either.

We've worked it out privately...so everything is cool.



> And much more importantly, he did nothing that would lower VI-Control.
> 
> It was MAYBE hurtful to many. It brought very little to the table. But it didn't bring zero.


I strongly disagree.

Being hurtful, careless and bringing an incomplete, inaccurate, untruthful and inconsiderate opinion to other members does indeed lower what this forum is all about.



> It brought a dissenting view. It's fine.


Of course....dissenting views are most welcome by me too.

But be prepared for some reaction when it's not very well considered or expressed.



> You put yourself out there, you take what you get, the community discusses it and weighs it out, able to adjudicate itself.


Sure...that's why I believe it's ok to respond to criticisms too.

I challenged him on the whole vibe of the post....I called him on the carpet for something that was not cool to do in this case. What's wrong with that?



> I've only listened to a couple of the demos. I haven't heard anything I liked so far. So what? It's just me. Maybe just me on a Tuesday.


Just for the record....I don't care or need everybody to like what we do.

Just be careful and considerate about what you post regarding other forum members before you post it. I don't think that's too much to ask.

Remember that you are speaking directly to and about the people involved...so don't make an offhanded statement that can offend...unless you are really sure about the statements you are making.

If you do decide to do that, then be prepared for a reaction...it is GOING to happen...obviously.



> I already own and freaking LOVE the lib, so it doesn't mean anyone shouldn't buy it.


Great! 



> But maybe that's the result? That people keep their 100 bucks?


Exactly...and the world is a more cynical and jaded place because of it.

It puts a negative spin on something important we are trying to do to help the next generation. Essentially, we are asking our users to help us do this cool thing together.

In this context, it's not really cool to post an inconsidered remark. This is not a normal library after all.



> We have to be able to take it here.


Under normal circumstances....yes. And I have done so thousands of times.

However, there is a time and place for everything. That's all I was pointing out.

spectrum


----------



## spectrum (Mar 30, 2011)

lux @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> I agree with what you say.
> 
> I once pointed out that the Omnisphere early demos were not sounding special for me and that with the money involved in the Spectrasonics bundle one could have bought dozens of different synths, engines and sample libraries.I was almost killed for that.


Nah...you are being overly sensitive. 



> Also, in all sincerity this operation mixes charity with something else.


Huh?

What else?

This is a charity project for Omnisphere users. Period.



> Nothing wrong, and still very (!) appreciable. But not a reason to bite to death a guy only because he said he wasnt impressed by the demos.


You are saying that I am biting Dan to death now? I don't agree at all.

Please read my reaction again. I think I'm stating my opinions and still being very respectful to him.

I think you are being too sensitive about the reactions to opinions! 



> Different if operation was releasing a product that everyone can enjoy.


Why? In what way?

You are saying that it's ok to be harshly critical of the project because it's only available to Omnisphere users? Huh?

This strikes me as a very cynical viewpoint. We are not even covering any of our costs here....each sale actually costs us money.

And yet...it's perfectly ok to be as harsh as anyone likes on this project with no response back.

Wow....ok. I thought this place was different than that.



> I think spectrasonics actually gets lot of praising and free advertising on Vi Control. I'm sure it is deserved.


So that makes it ok to be harsh on a charity thing we are doing?

I disagree.



> Still a dissonant voice can be tolerated without starting a witch chase against it.


So now I'm starting a witch chase? Really?

Wow...I thought I was simply expressing my opinion too.

I see...the rules are different for developers than non-developers?

You guys can say whatever you like, but it's not cool for a developer to reply to that opinion?



> Just say "ok, i can understand" and it is done.


I have to only respond in a certain way that you describe? Really?

I thought the point of this forum was to freely express opinions and feedback....and that included developers.

[quote:eefb5f51ò    Æ™    Æ™!    Æš™    ÆœK    Æ«    ÆÙ    Æ±’    Æ²0    Æ²    Æ³ª    ÆÈ”    ÆÈÁ    Æê`    Æêš    ÆêÒ    Æë    ÆëÍ    Æëø    Ç_    ÇÄ    Ç²    ÇQ    Ç	    Ç	n    Ç*    Çc    Ç6    Ç6]    ÇAi    ÇAŽ    ÇFS    ÇF…    ÇL§    ÇLî    ÇSÚ    ÇT,    ÇË¾    ÇÌ€    ÇÐ}    ÇÐÁ    Çç    Çç~    È     È `    Èø    ÈK    Èä    È    È!/    È!K    È-T    È-s    È5    È5±    ÈFr    ÈF™    È{\    È{œ    Èƒ'    Èƒ?    È‡3    È‡S    Èµ5    Èµ


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 30, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> *TACT*
> 
> A keen sense of what is appropriate, tasteful, and what to do or say in order to maintain good relations with others or avoid offense
> 
> ...



You and Jon have it right IMHO. It is not dishonest not to say everything critical that comes to one's mind in a tactless manner, nor is it a virtue.


----------



## lux (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> Eh. I didn't really like any of them to be honest. Sounds similar to what is already in Omni, or can be manipulated in Omni. IMO.



"to be honest", "IMO". Are you guys serious? Dan pointed out his own impressions in a completely legit manner. 





spectrum @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> *Geez*! Seriously 38 demos and nothing to like.....yiikes! :roll:
> 
> I'll be quite honest with you too and respond by saying that your post is one of the *most jaded and cynical responses I've ever seen on VI Control*. :shock:
> 
> It's actually *pretty rude too*...[..]



What are we talking about? what? Eric, i think you are the one overreacting from the first time a dissenting posts happened. I always appreciated the way you approach to customers, but this time isnt the case. Given the amount of praise your products get here welcoming a different opinion with a smile is the less one can expect from you.

Thats my "oversensitive" opinion. Thanks.


----------



## uselessmind (Mar 30, 2011)

spectrum @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Being hurtful, careless and bringing an * incomplete, inaccurate, untruthful and inconsiderate opinion* to other members does indeed lower what this forum is all about.



Really, an inaccurate and untruthful opinion ? 
That is the first time i heard about such a thing.

Anyway lets try that again, maybe i can understand what you mean after all.



Me expressing my opinion said:


> So far i wasn't impressed by any of the demos either.
> Also it sounds similar to what is already in Omni, or can be manipulated in Omni or even other Synths. *IMO.*



That is also kind of what Dan wrote. 
For the life of me i can not see where this is disrespectful or even untruthful since being an opinion it is an subjective statement.

Can you (or anyone else) give an example of how i could express that opinion in a way more to your liking? 
And please keep in mind, it was not a full blown review, or criticism, or even a statement of hard, verifiable facts.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 31, 2011)

The gist of this incident was, to me, a somewhat baldly stated negative opinion by one person, and a rather extreme reaction to the tenor of said opinion by another person....actually, by a few people.

I think this place IS different, at least from some other forums we all know, but that difference is never going to preclude the various sensitivities and sensibilities of its members.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 31, 2011)

Not that I presume that my opinion has to count for anything (despite the fact that I'm a twice certified expert on all things uncivilized, rude and tactless here), but I'm entirely with Dan Jay on this one. More than entirely in fact, call it _ultra-entirely_. The way he was treated was, I believe, ridiculously defensive, very unfair, quite horrible at times and, in fact, displaying all the things that he was accused of (and in much larger quantities). Extremely poor show.

I just can't find a single rude or disrespectful syllable in anything Dan posted. He simply said he wasn't too impressed with some of those demos. So what? Neither am I as it happens. Plenty of great ones, sure, but also a few which appeal a bit less to me. What is so wrong with saying that? What bizarre and sickly twisted Axiom of Tactfullness is called upon here to forbid us expressing such an opinion?
Do we all have to bow in mindless adulation whenever some high profile names decide to get together for some charity project? I don't think so (and certainly won't). It's a wonderful and commendable initiative, sure, and it produced some fantastic results, absolutely, but does that have to mean that even the tiniest expression of 'not being in complete awe' (formulated in a rather neutral and certainly no disrespectful manner, I thought) has to be condemned as rude, inconsiderate and untruthful? 

That thread actually reminds me very much of how Mr. Garritan used to react (and maybe still does) whenever someone strayed from the Cult Of Undivided Adoration which he felt entitled to.

Quite unpleasant.

_


----------



## MichaelJM (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric and Dan worked it out beautifully, and I think that says a lot about what kind of forum this is. Cheers guys.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, so I just re-visited the thread in question. My take on it is that, a) Dan's initial post wasn't that bad at all; b) Eric's reaction was overblown; c) Dan's response was also overblown.
Shall we continue the process by overblowing our own responses to this new topic? Once again, a big discussion about free speech, dissent in the forums, etc? Maybe it's like a monthly cleanup, not a bad thing. 
Take a chill pill friends, and try to stay away from hyping this with words like 'very', 'extremely', 'horrible' - these can create more tension instead of easing it off.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

A large table is set with dishes, cutlery, glasses, and lots of bowls with differents meats, starches, etc. Plenty of hard work has gone into the preparation. People all around are smacking their lips at the thought of the great meal ahead. 

You approach with the host and in one version of events, you say:

"Wow, your table looks great! Unfortunately, I don't eat meat - do you have some veggies?"

In another reality, you say: "Oh, I don't eat meat!"

Which reply is going to get a smile from the host, instead of the mental image of you being sliced for supper?


----------



## re-peat (Mar 31, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Unfortunately for your argument, this was not what was originally posted.


Ned,

Unfortunately for your remark, I wasn't quoting what was originally posted, I was expressing _my own opinion_. (Whenever I quote what somebody else has posted, I usually use quotation marks and italic type, or one of those quotation frames. And I always do my best to quote correctly.)

But before this becomes what I never intended it to become, let me add that my previous post was mainly entered to lend a bit of support to Dan. I've been on the receiving end of that as well here at V.I. and I appreciated it very much at the time.

And yes, I do consider what Dan had to endure in that thread pretty horrible. Extremely horrible even. Very extremely horrible, I would say. I can understand some of the emotions behind it, but him being called an attention-seeking, shockingly disrespectful, inconsiderate hypocrite, his posts being described as _mind-bending novels_ and then childishly being asked to submit some of his work (I hate it whenever that infantile request is made) ... only because _he dared mentioning that he wasn't impressed by the demos_??? Sorry, but reading that does create a bit of tension in me, yes.

Anyway, enough of this. I was busy looking at those new Redmatica video tutorials before starting this post, and there's still two to go.

_


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

Again, the adjectives you use just serve to heat up the argument. I guess you really don't care, as long as you make your point.

Dan could have been more tactful, and that would have made his critique easier to take. But tact is often under-used in forums.

I've already articulated that I thought more than one party was at fault here, that some got too excited, too defensive, too quickly.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 31, 2011)

re-peat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> ...and then childishly being asked to submit some of his work (I hate it whenever that infantile request is made) ...



Definitely agree with that one. Reminds me of the fanboys who would answer any criticism of the Star Wars sequels with "Oh yeah...but have YOU made a movie that made $300 million?!!1!1??"


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 31, 2011)

The reason this forum was created in the first place was so people could talk w/o the fear of being banned like at NS. That has pretty much held true over the years. The second people with dissenting opinions are squashed is the time this forum loses it's uniqueness and purpose. (We have banned people for being hurtful or a plain nuisance). 

There was nothing wrong with Dan-Jay's post IMHO and I was a bit dismayed about the comebacks to him. I have not had the time to check out the new library or its purpose yet but as it pertains to this forum freedom of speech to a point, was VIs initial goal and I hope it continues to be. If we do not allow dissenting opinions then why have a forum.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 31, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> (...) Dan could have been more tactful, and that would have made his critique easier to take. (...)


I'm truly sorry, Ned, but Dan never even did give critique, let alone tactless critique. (And people insisting that he did, is what makes me keep using those strong adjectives which you don't seem to like.) He merely said that the demos didn't appeal to him. And then all hell broke loose. 'Tactless critique' would have been something like: _the library is poorly programmed, it sounds cheap, it lacks musical imagination, we've heard it all before, ..._ or something along those unkind lines. But Dan never said anything of the sort. For the last time: all he said was that he didn't like the demos. A simple, honest and harmless (but perfectly valid) opinion - no more, no less.

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> OK, so I just re-visited the thread in question. My take on it is that, a) Dan's initial post wasn't that bad at all; b) Eric's reaction was overblown; c) Dan's response was also overblown.
> Shall we continue the process by overblowing our own responses to this new topic? Once again, a big discussion about free speech, dissent in the forums, etc? Maybe it's like a monthly cleanup, not a bad thing.
> Take a chill pill friends, and try to stay away from hyping this with words like 'very', 'extremely', 'horrible' - these can create more tension instead of easing it off.



Post of the week.

I was surprised at the strength of Eric's reaction... it was a tad uncharacteristic of genuinely of the nicest men in the business, which itself is telling. It's a labour of love for Eric and Spectrasonics and they take a hit on every sale... he's only human! Dan's entitled to his view, was nothing worse than a little hasty in phrasing, he clarified, they worked it out. I respect and value both of the guys in their different guises, backing off and moving on definitely seems the best option here - as indeed they've already done privately it seems.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 31, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > *TACT*
> ...



They do. They added appropriate nuance to my overly simple thread title. But I'm not throwing out the proverbial baby over it.


----------



## lux (Mar 31, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> The reason this forum was created in the first place was so people could talk w/o the fear of being banned like at NS. That has pretty much held true over the years. The second people with dissenting opinions are squashed is the time this forum loses it's uniqueness and purpose. (We have banned people for being hurtful or a plain nuisance).
> 
> There was nothing wrong with Dan-Jay's post IMHO and I was a bit dismayed about the comebacks to him. I have not had the time to check out the new library or its purpose yet but as it pertains to this forum freedom of speech to a point, was VIs initial goal and I hope it continues to be. If we do not allow dissenting opinions then why have a forum.



this pretty much expresses my impression too.


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 31, 2011)

josejherring @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > But, I in no way think that Eric is going to be one of those that threatens VI or threatens to pull advertising, ect.....



Just for the record, Spectrasonics has never been a paid advertiser on VI.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 31, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> The reason this forum was created in the first place was so people could talk w/o the fear of being banned like at NS. That has pretty much held true over the years. The second people with dissenting opinions are squashed is the time this forum loses it's uniqueness and purpose. (We have banned people for being hurtful or a plain nuisance).
> 
> There was nothing wrong with Dan-Jay's post IMHO and I was a bit dismayed about the comebacks to him. I have not had the time to check out the new library or its purpose yet but as it pertains to this forum freedom of speech to a point, was VIs initial goal and I hope it continues to be. If we do not allow dissenting opinions then why have a forum.



And that's the thing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

Piet, that's not all that Dan wrote in his first post. Please tell me why it was necessary for him to that?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

PS: how the heck could one get the same sound as many of the amazing new soundsources, some legendary, without buying it? If Dan can program Omni to sound like Jarre's synth, I'd love to hear the results!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got a reported post to the admin email, but I don't know which one it is. It looks like Ned is on top of things anyway.

Question: is it really worth going around and around and around with this?

Dan doesn't like it. Wow, cool insight.

And...?


----------



## jlb (Mar 31, 2011)

I am totally with Eric Persing. 100%.

I'm glad they have sorted things out between them. When someone has been working their backside off on a charity project, why come out with stuff like that? I hear things that don't impress me all the time on here, but I would just keep quiet, especially when people are trying their best for a good cause. Why say anything at all if you have nothing constructive to say. In the United Kingdom we call it having good manners.

jlb


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2011)

If Dan went to a real-life Spectrasonics launch, walked into a room with hundreds of fellow musicians, grabbed a megaphone and said the same thing, I venture he would get some push-back as well.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 31, 2011)

Everyone on any forum or in any discussion in life should be prepared for some pushback. Alternately, any developer who releases a product to great fanfare should expect some as well.

Honestly, I don't think Dan recognized the charity aspect to the degree that many others such as myself did, nor recognized the labor of love that a project on behalf of Bob Moog's legacy would entail. We were there, he's younger.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 31, 2011)

It is a matter of sensitivity, not whether anyone has the right. Liberty is not license.

Here you had a charitable project, inexpensive to buy, participated in by a number of respected people including some forum members.

Dan-Jay did not care for what he heard. He has every right not to do so. He has every right to state that in the mot unvarnished way.

He also has every right to use a little common sense and do so in a more tactful way. Something like, " While I applaud the charitable intentions and recognize the hard work I am somewhat disappointed in the results."

It would have communicated exactly what he needed to communicate and not provoked what I too also consider some over-reaction.

Honesty when carried to an extreme ceases to become a virtue.


----------



## jlb (Mar 31, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> He also has every right to use a little common sense and do so in a more tactful way. Something like, " While I applaud the charitable intentions and recognize the hard work I am somewhat disappointed in the results."
> 
> It would have communicated exactly what he needed to communicate and not provoked what I too also consider some over-reaction.



Absolutely agree

jlb


----------



## spectrum (Mar 31, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> Everyone on any forum or in any discussion in life should be prepared for some pushback. Alternately, any developer who releases a product to great fanfare should expect some as well.


Absolutely. I do expect it.



> Honestly, I don't think Dan recognized the charity aspect to the degree that many others such as myself did, nor recognized the labor of love that a project on behalf of Bob Moog's legacy would entail. We were there, he's younger.


I think that's true too.

I probably should have pointed that out a little gentler!



NYC Composer @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> After thinking this through I find myself in (somewhat) rare agreement with Piet on this. I think Eric's response was overblown,


You're right. My response was too strong in hindsight.



> What makes it doubly surprising is that Eric is SO temperate in his responses to things. As I said in an earlier post, everyone has their sensitivities


Yes. I am human indeed! 

To be honest, this library was one of the most insanely paced projects I've ever done. By the time I had finished the demos, I had done about 72 hours straight with no sleep. Coordinating this many contributors and making it all come together the way it did was kind of total madness!



> I also agree with Craig-no one gets BANNED around her for expressing an opinion-which doesn't mean there's no heat in the subsequent reactions. As Internet forums go, this one is about as civilized as they get, but still, sensitivities and sensibilities get offended.


Agree completely.



re-peat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> He merely said that the demos didn't appeal to him. For the last time: all he said was that he didn't like the demos. A simple, honest and harmless (but perfectly valid) opinion - no more, no less.


Just to be clear, it was the fact that he said that he didn't like ANY of the demos, with no other feedback that really hit a nerve for me.

It should be obvious with 38 demos with genre tagging from lots of different musicians that we are trying pretty hard to appeal to a wide variety of tastes. I replied that I thought his dismissal of the entire project was cynical and jaded.

As it turns out, he did like a few of the demos/sounds, so it actually wasn't an entirely honest or thoughtful post either.

However, once we sorted that out, he agreed that his post wasn't as respectful as it could have been and we worked it out.

Now after a little rest, I'm owning up to being overly defensive due to my passion for this project and severe sleep deprivation. 



re-peat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> The way he was treated was, I believe, ridiculously defensive, very unfair, quite horrible at times and, in fact, displaying all the things that he was accused of (and in much larger quantities). Extremely poor show.


I can't control what others say, but I certainly hope that my responses don't fall into a "horrible" category. If I have offended in such a way, I apologize.



NYC Composer @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> The gist of this incident was, to me, a somewhat baldly stated negative opinion by one person, and a rather extreme reaction to the tenor of said opinion by another person....actually, by a few people.
> 
> I think this place IS different, at least from some other forums we all know, but that difference is never going to preclude the various sensitivities and sensibilities of its members.


I agree completely. 



Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> OK, so I just re-visited the thread in question. My take on it is that, a) Dan's initial post wasn't that bad at all; b) Eric's reaction was overblown; c) Dan's response was also overblown.


Thank you my friend. Appreciate your wisdom and moderation. 



Craig Sharmat @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> The reason this forum was created in the first place was so people could talk w/o the fear of being banned like at NS. That has pretty much held true over the years. The second people with dissenting opinions are squashed is the time this forum loses it's uniqueness and purpose. (We have banned people for being hurtful or a plain nuisance).
> 
> There was nothing wrong with Dan-Jay's post IMHO and I was a bit dismayed about the comebacks to him. I have not had the time to check out the new library or its purpose yet but as it pertains to this forum freedom of speech to a point, was VIs initial goal and I hope it continues to be. If we do not allow dissenting opinions then why have a forum.


I agree with you too Craig.

I really want everyone reading this to understand that I truly appreciate this place and the ability to have dissenting opinions. I can take it. 

But it's worth stating that sometimes my reaction to something will be dissenting too. 



noiseboyuk @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> I was surprised at the strength of Eric's reaction... it was a tad uncharacteristic of genuinely of the nicest men in the business, which itself is telling. It's a labour of love for Eric and Spectrasonics and they take a hit on every sale... he's only human!


You are right! My passions got the best of me this time. 

Cheers everyone,

spectrum (EP from Spectrasonics)


----------



## jlb (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric I think your reaction was pretty mild. 72 hours with no sleep on a charity project! I am already writing some new music inspired by the library, I can't recommend it enough to everyone.

jlb


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 31, 2011)

It takes a mensch to own his stuff. Eric, this is what you get for setting the standard for niceness on this forum! :wink: 

In case no one has said this, despite all this sturm and drang, thank you for doing this project. It warmed my heart.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Great and gracious post, Eric - God bless ya.

Positive note on which to end this thread?


----------

